# camera identification!!!



## blueiris2 (Dec 28, 2012)

i recently found a Bell&Howell camera and have been looking everywhere on the web to find the name of the model. on the bottom of the camera it says MAMIYA CAMERA CO. ,which must mean that the camera was made by this brand ,but i still have not been able to find any information about this camera.
it would be great if somebody could help me find details.


----------



## invisible (Dec 28, 2012)

Can you post a photo of the camera?


----------



## Mully (Dec 28, 2012)

Also model name and number would be helpful


----------



## invisible (Dec 28, 2012)

If this is your camera, it's the Bell & Howell .Z, a rebranded version of the Mamiya ZE.






Credit: Mamiya Z-Series 35mm Cameras

See here: Mamiya: Mamiya ZE Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## blueiris2 (Dec 29, 2012)

this is the camera with a 35-70 mm macro lens from the same company.


----------



## blueiris2 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## IanG (Dec 29, 2012)

My sister had the same Mamiya lens and the quality was not good at all, it just wasn't sharp and fell apart after less than a year. The Mamiya camera body is quite well m,ade in comparison.

Ian


----------



## usayit (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks similar to this:

Mamiya Z-Series 35mm Cameras

Looks like Bell and Howell is kinda like Sears Tower... rebranding of many others.


----------



## blueiris2 (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks everybody  
i have another question to ask.
i recently took some pictures with this camera and when i got the developed pictures, they were full of light leaks and the pictures sort of overlapped onto the next photo.
does anybody know how i can fix this or is the camera faulty?


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 4, 2013)

Tbere are felt strips in the grooves where the back of the camera meets the body. If the felt is torn or missing in spots that will let light in and will show as light streaks on the edges of the film. I had a Mamiya way back but don't remember if the film wind took only one stroke or 1+. See if you can get another partial stroke when you wind the film. One stroke will cock the shutter but complete winding may take a little more of a partial stroke. I am not sure but seem to remember something about Cosina making the camera for others. You can find a package of the felt strips on E-Bay and they usually come with various sizes to fit all.


----------

